# advice needed



## serenitylove (Mar 27, 2009)

my cat i was sure was pregnant it not her first litter she eating well had pinking of nips but at 4/5 weeks gone my male cat has started follwing her everywhere and trying to mount her she 99% of time swipes him away but last night let him get on top although full mating did not take place im not sure if she had false pregnancy or it just her hormones driving him nuts


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

:?: What kind of breeding advice are you asking for?


IMO, if you have a queen whom you thought was pregnant, is now not and possibly being bred again, I think it would be irresponsible to not have her checked by a vet to at least determine how/what happened with the first supposed litter and to be certain she isn't having any medical problems that were the cause of her losing the litter. Problems could include, but aren't limited to medical issues with the reproductive system, an internal infection or issue that keeps the womb a hostile environment for developing fetuses and finally, STDs between the male and female cats. In addition, I think I would discuss with the vet the possibility that her medical problem isn't really medical, but is it possible it is a genetic issue? ...in which case, I would advise spaying her. If the genetic anomally is coming from the male cat, then he needs to be neutered. I do not see any reason to breed cats with problems. Breeding should be done with the goal in mind of 'improving' and trying to reach the idyllic breed standard. Breeding inferior specimens is counter-productive.
Respectfully,
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

If you're not sure if she's pregnant or not: don't let the male bug her! If she is pregnant the stress may cause premature labour or misscarriage. If he manage to breed her and she's pregnant she could get bacterias into her uterues that cause Pyometra which can kill the foetuses.

You're choices are:
1. Get her checked by a vet and if she's pregnant, keep the male away from her! If she's not and you want kittens, let them breed.
2. Just keep the male away and time will tell if she's pregnant or not.


----------

